# Winter Storm warning in NY 4/22



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I was working in shorts Friday, 
This just came through 
http://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=NYZ003&warncounty=NYC055&firewxzone=NYZ003&local_place1=Hilton+NY&product1=Winter+Storm+Watch


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Enjoy your foot of snow!


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Only calling for a couple inches, just enough to bracket a bunch of tree limbs, cause major power outages, etc . I'm sue we won't get enough to accumulate on the pavement to plow.


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

If it times out right there could be a lot that will stick. The GFS models are calling for an 1" a hour. If that plays out there will be enough to plow. Thumbs Up


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Only calling for 1-3 here in Rochester, NY 6-10 in Jamestown, NY That will do allot of dammage to trees and plants.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

throw some salt..maybe push some slush...70 degrees by thurs.....and back to bushogging !


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats to the NY Guys


----------

